# FS: Superstar .40 with an OS .46 AX.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This an arf trainer from Hobbico. I pulled my radio gear out to put into another plane so all you have to do is install your own radio gear. Plug and play! The plane and motor has less than half a gallon ran through so it really isnt broken in yet. It flys great and I really dont want to get rid of it, but with 7 planes and another on the way, Im running out of room.

$200. firm.

Extras include 7 props, 11x5 and a few glow plugs.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

For those not registered here, I can be reached at [email protected]

And I'm on the west side of Houston near Westheimer and Highway 6.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Selling the trainer already???:spineyes:

That's a great deal for anyone looking to get a plane. I have seen it fly and it flies great. Awesome engine too. 

Did you go to the swap meet Gary? I wanted to go, but had too much going on. I still haven't fixed the Funtana yet either. I want to fly next weekend! Hopefully I can find the time this week to do some building. I was going to rebuild the whole tail, but maybe I will just fix it for now.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I ended up not going to the swap meet. I had a headache. lol

I would rebuild the whole tail section on your Funtana, otherwise youll be patching over patches and thats too fine of a plane to lose.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Lets fly this next weekend for sure Justin and Gary. I promise to have my plane finished.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Lets fly this next weekend for sure Justin and Gary. I promise to have my plane finished.


5 months on an ARF. :slimer:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I THINK I can be ready by Saturday or Sunday. I started working on it Sunday night, and again last night, and I will be working on it again tonight for sure. So far I have got the engine mount squared away, carved a recess in the firewall for the carb and moved the engine back 1/4", put new wheels on the front gear, got the mini throttle servo off of the firewall, put a standard servo in the original position, and made a new throttle linkage. I attempted to mod the car barrel slot so I could actually kill the engine. Didn't get much extra movement out of it, just have to wait and see if it was enough. I also adjusted the valves, one was way off, one was good, forgot to check to see which was wich, but they're both good now. The engine sounds better already just turning it by hand. 

As far as the tail goes, the only thing I really NEED to do is re-hinge the rudder. I could just do that and be safe to fly, but I really WANT to completely re-build the tail like I did with my SSE. My SSE flew SO much better after the mods, I'm hoping I can get the same result with the Funtana. I will start working on the tail tonight.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whats an SSE?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Sig Somethin Extra.

I never told you what happened to my last SSE. I'll start a thread about it.

Sorry to hijack your thread!:biggrin:


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Well lets plan on sunday cause I'll be working probably 8 hrs on saturday.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

fishermanX said:


> Well lets plan on sunday cause I'll be working probably 8 hrs on saturday.


Sunday is good for me.

I made some more progress on the Funtana last night. I didn't get to the tail yet, but I got the fuel tank back in and the cowl back on. I was too tired to start on the tail last night, but I will start it tonight. If I can keep this momentum going for the rest of the week I will be ready to fly by Sunday for sure.:work:

I've been practicing some new moves on the sim too.:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Most likely Ill be working all this weekend but I start early and leave early. It might be 10:00 for me.

Im about to order this for the Four Star .60.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFV79&P=0

Think itll have enough power?


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*Ate up with it.*



Gary said:


> This an arf trainer from Hobbico. I pulled my radio gear out to put into another plane so all you have to do is install your own radio gear. Plug and play! The plane and motor has less than half a gallon ran through so it really isnt broken in yet. It flys great and I really dont want to get rid of it, but with 7 planes and another on the way, Im running out of room.
> 
> $200. firm.
> 
> Extras include 7 props, 11x5 and a few glow plugs.


Dang Gary...
7 planes you definitly have the disease now. Where do you guys fly? Maybe I will make a trip to visit and burn some Nitro. There is a group of us that fly every week at Tom Bass park. Then on Mondays I fly at Alvin.

Drop me an email and let me know where you fly. 
[email protected]
Larry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

10 planes now bro!  I maidened the LT-40 today.

I fly at Scobee field.


----------

